# Mars DC motor used 8hp-15hp peak, EV, electric vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Oct-10-2007 12:48:15 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

